# questions.



## kingof 93 (Jul 2, 2009)

I've owned my 12v for about a year now and I've had some questions.

1. Are there any stories of moded 12vs. I'm sure some one out there has done somthing to their car worth sharing
2. I've straight piped my 12v after my cats. I was wondering if I were to gut my cats would I burn up a vaulve? 
3. Why dose no one modify these motors?

Thank you for the help



Kyle:beer:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

3. Little to be gained with no turbo, a mod that Audi already did for you.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

1. Go to scaudi.com or something like that I forget but just search in google.
2. Be careful the 12v v6 is easy to make loud as HELL. Like seriously the exhaust note is so cool stock, but with little tampering that thing can become a riceboy screamer. I know not everyone will agree with this.
3. PITA factor


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry about the late reply I don't really lurk in the 2.8 corner anymore its all about the 2.0t


----------

